# CRA? Has anyone tried this?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has ever seen a doctor that specializes in CRA (Contact Reflex Analysis).It is a method in which a body's deficiency's are diagnosed and treated with supplements.I have read online about it helping with many medical problems including IBS and I was wondering if anyone here has found relief?


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm seeing my CRA doctor this Friday. I love CRA treatments - been doing them since September 9th. Been taking supplements and I've been able to get off two of my prescription drugs and feel GREAT!!!!!Make sure you get someone who really knows what they are doing. I notice you are in Michigan (so am I) so depending on where you are (I'm in the DTW area), I can refer you to my doctor - he's wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

Hi Trixy,How has the treatments and supplements helped your IBS?Do you have IBS-D OR IBS-C?I was wondering if your doctor is Dr. Tent.The reason I ask is because I got a job offer from his office (which I didn't take) but I was wondering if it would have helped me with my IBS & bladder disease I have.Can I ask-are the treatments where the doctor touches the "points" and check for how limp each area goes? Signalling problems.Very curious.


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Hi *Jodi*No, I am going to Dr. Jantz in GP. He is wonderful. And yes, Dr. Jantz touches pressure points and while pressing down on those areas you have to try and resist him pushing on your arm that is extended into the air. If you canï¿½t resist and your arm falls down, that signals there is a problem. I was very skeptical at first, but when I went in to see him for the first time, I didnï¿½t tell him that I had any problems ï¿½ just that I was referred to him by a friend. Within a few minutes he asked me if I was having problems with gas, burping, heartburn and floaties in my vision. I said yes to all of them. I had been taking a prescription for heartburn twice a day for almost 2 years. If I missed just one dose, I would get the heartburn almost immediately. As for the gas and burping I just chalked this up to my IBD/IBS (I have both). He said my gallbladder wasnï¿½t functioning correctly so he gave me some supplements to take. Within a week, the belching and gas were almost gone. He also recommended a low fiber diet and low fat diet for a week or two. One day I forgot to take my nightly prescription for the heartburn and didnï¿½t get any symptoms in the night. So the next day I took my morning pill, but didnï¿½t take my nighttime pill again. Still no symptoms. Within a few days I stopped taking them all together and didnï¿½t have any problem with the heartburn. Still off of it and feeling great!!!!! Still get gas and burping, but not like it was before.On my second visit, I was just getting over a cold but felt good nonetheless. During his exam, he said that I was either getting a virus in my intestines or just getting over one but that he felt something was going on in there. I figured it was just my cold, but he gave me some enzymes to take for my intestings. By the end of that week I was in the hospital due to my IBD. I was so inflamed and crampy. They put me on prednisone and an anti-spasmatic med and sent me home after 2 days. While in the hospital I had my DH bring me all my meds and supplements so that they had record of everything I was taking. On Saturday when my GI came to the hospital to see me, he took one look at all the supps and told me he didnï¿½t want me taking any of them and that there was no proof they helped people with IBDï¿½s or IBS. I was so mad, but did was he said b/c after all, I got sick after I started taking these supplements. I took the following week off of work and the more I thought about it the more I got mad. My friend that reffered me told me that sometimes you get sick before you actually start to get better because your body is releasing and getting rid of the toxins that are in your body. After talking to her and my mom and husband and sister and old boss and reading about it on the internet, etc. I decided to continue seeing my CRA doctor and taking the supplements. Not to mention, within two days of not taking my supplements, my heartburn was back and with a vengence. I was on a clear liquid diet so what the HECK! Oh, I also made an appointment with a new GI on that Monday and this guy wanted to put me on 6-MP. When I got home I looked it up and said there has to be a more natural way to heal the body. I wasnï¿½t about to start ingesting this type med especially since my DH and I want to have a baby next year. I was convinced that medical doctors donï¿½t listen and I knew that my CRA did so that was another deciding factor. He wanted to help me and get me off all meds and then off all supplements.Anyway, I went and saw him that Tuesday and told him what was going on. He said he had a feeling that this was going to happen based on what he picked up on the week before. He changed my supps around ï¿½ took me off one, gave me another one, decreased some and increased others. Itï¿½s been almost 5 weeks and I have never felt better. I am coming off my prednisone in a week and I am not having any relapses thus far. Once I started back on my supps again I was able to come off the Zantac again. I feel totally wonderful. My intestines do rumble some days, but the cramping is gone and the diarrhea is gone too. My BMï¿½s are down to 1 or 2 a day and they are firm. In conjuction with CRA, I am also doing NAET treatments. I highly recommend doing this. It will take some time, but they will eventually get to the root of your problems. I donï¿½t think they have even touched on my IBS or IBD. I think he is still working on other problems that are going on in my body.My friend has IBS and her gallbladder removed and within a year or two of seeing Dr. Jantz, she has come off ALL meds and is symptom free and feeling GREAT!!!! She takes a few supplements, but not a lot. Her boss has been going to him and she has finally been able to lose weight for the first time in years.I love chatting about this so I hope you respond and see a good CRA doctor so we can compare notes. Some are quacks, some are good, but then there are those that are GREAT. Make sure to get a GREAT one. If you are in the GP area, I highly recommend Dr. Jantz. He is wonderful, caring and truly wants to help people. If I ever need a job, I definately want to work for someone like him.Keep me posted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi Trixy,I actually am curious about if the CRA therapy would work for me. I have IBS-mostly D and I also have Intercystitial Cystitis (bladder disease). I have had them both for about 6 years and nothing seems to help either







I wouldn't be able to go to the CRA doctor right by me (because I turned down his job offer) and I really haven't checked into any doctors that are closer. I am a little hesitant because I just started a new job and the thought of doing or taking anything new or different and knowing how sensitive my system is----I am afraid of not being able to make it to work.I am not sure what (or if) I am going to do anything right now, however, I am going to see if there is a doctor near me just in case!Your story (situation) is very interesting and certainly shows all the ups and downs we go through, which in turn, doesn't help us physically (what a vicious circle).Thank you for sharing your experience and please keep me/us posted on how things are going.


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Jodi ~I am sure you didn't want to say where you live on the BB, but if you are in my area, there is a doctor I highly recommend for this. If you aren't, I can ask him for a referral in your area.I think he can help you - naturally. It may take a while, but I believe he can get you off all meds and functioning properly. I never miss any work for my appointments. He has evening and weekend appointments, which works out great for me. Let me know if you want me to get you his name or get you a referral. You can send me a private message or e-mail me through this BB.Take care, Trixy


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

v


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Jodi, I don't know anything about CRA but it sounds an awful like the process of Kinesiology which is mostly used by chiropractors who follow up with adjustments to get the body back into alignment to make the best use out of the strong areas and bring strength to the weak areas.With the suppliment thing, I am alwyas a bit cautious.Mostly because I've worked with herbs and suppliments my whole life, and even owned a retail herbal shop and I 've been a holistic body therapy practitioner, so for me the discussion of suppliments and such is always one where my pevious knowlege sits up and starts taking notes.The big thing I see here in the comparison between the CRA therapy and the use of pharmeceuticals is basically there is an exchange from one modality to another.The medicine is still being taken.Instead of a pharmeceutical the suppliment medication is an herb or a suppliment and in my book herbs and suppliments are no safer or better than regular medications since we are basically still dealing with chemicals and how they interact with the human body.In fact, there are some meds that are actually much safer in their pharmeceutical form because their administration is not left to the instability of possibly wild crafted herbs.For instance, Hyoscyamine is a derivitive of the Belladonna plant. But that plant is ultra poisonous so it's actually better manufactured as a pharmeceutical.Hyoscyamine is one of the huge big meds not only given for IBS but also given for bladder pain and problems with great success.I take hyoscyamine.It works great.I took Sawpalmetto for a while.I worked well. But nothing, nothing as good as hyoscyamine. Hyoscyamine makes living with my bladder a non issue. For me it's a miracle.It was a wonderful day when I was given that medication and I could care less to trade that peace and serenity I have gotten from the medication to put myself through a healing crisis just to replace it with an herb.And by the way, that's what those difficulties that were mentioned are called. Healing Crisises.It's a term used when the body has adverse symptoms during the process of shifting modalities.Toxins come and go and the body goes nuts for a while.Then it adjusts and the next phase of personal healing begins.I for one have had plenty enough of that sort of thing for the last year.I'm happy being stable even if it means stickeing with those evil pharmeceuticals, but then since hyoscyamine works so well for me, I'd have to search for the plant of the suppliment in the "underground" and then we would have a bit of a crime going on so that's just not worth the experiement.I also see that the suppliments, much like the medicines have all the same limitations for the body as anything else that gets used for our medications.For example:the post read;My friend has IBS and her gallbladder removed and within a year or two of seeing Dr. Jantz, she has come off ALL meds and is symptom free and feeling GREAT!!!! She takes a few supplements, but not a lot. Her boss has been going to him and she has finally been able to lose weight for the first time in years.____________________________________So was it the suppliments that caused the happy turn around of the persons health or was it the fact that a troublesome and possibly toxic organ was removed from the body?I had a hysterectomy 7 months ago.I'm finally beginning to feel much better from a lot of my previous ailments since the offending toxic organs have been removed.There is now less ESTROGEN in my body and that was enough to end my severe allerigies.I'm still tending other problems but then I had a lot going on and one can only move safely through the healing process one step at a time lest we do ourselves in big time with a healing crisis shock to the system.I'm not taking a whole lot of suppliments.Actually, I barely even take my Vitamin E anymore.I take my heart medicine that was recently prescribed for me and that alone has made a huge difference in my energy and my life.Everyone told me that my heart meds would make me sleepy and unmotivated.When? is my question.Nope. Other than a little bit of an adjustment the first week, I can't even tell I'm on a goodly dose of a heart med.All I know is that now I can get my breath and getting out of bed in the morning is not as hard.So with the response to the suppliments and jumping on the band waggon of everyone should go do that kind of thing...I suppose I would want to say the same thing about the cardiologist.Everyone should go and see if maybe they don't have a hidden heart condition because afterall, heart disease is the number one killer of women in the United States. And the big good heart medicine that was the standard for the longest time, Digitalis, is another one of the plant family that we now can only get with the help of a medical prescription. so when it all comes down to choices, there are a lot of different modalities that work and it is our perogative as individuals looking for our bliss to identify the vibration that works best for each of us as individuals.I've always felt that kinesiology was a good diagnostic tool provided the practitioner knew what they were doing and how to read the body.After all, any modality is only as good as the practitioners ability to translate philosophy into action.And since kinesiology is good for diagnostics, I'm sure if someone is good with their knowlege of herbs and suppliments, then the combination therapy could come up with some good answers.However, just don't go trading pharmeceuticals for herbs thinking one is safer or better than another. Just make your choices on personal preference.It's all medicine.Kamie


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Kamie - My friend had her gallbladder removed years ago and was on a ton of meds to make up for not having one. After suffering for years and never feeling normal, she found this doctor and has been drug free for almost two years. She has never felt better and no longer has any symptoms of her IBS. Her medical doctors told her she would have to remain on drugs for the rest of her life. I guess she proved them wrong.CRA is very similar to Kinesiology. He does not make adjustments to the body when he is treating you using CRA. He finds the root cause of your problems and suggests supplements to correct the problem. His main goal is get the body working like it was meant to be and to get you off all meds and supplements as quickly as possible. He believes that when your body is functioning properly, you will not need to take supplements or drugs. He recommends the supplements to help get you functioning correctly until your body functions correctly without them. All his supplements are derived from food. They are NOT HERBS. I don't believe in taking herbs as they can have some adverse reactions when taken with other herbs or other drugs. I can only say from her experience and my experience that it has been positive.For years now I have been suffering from Acid Reflux and heartburn. I was on Prevacid for a year and then switched to Zantac b/c I wanted to get pregnant. If I missed just one dose, I would be in so much pain. It didn't matter if I ate nothing or if I ate spicy or if I ate bland food. There were days that I drank just water and I would still get heartburn and the reflux. Since going to Dr. J, I have been able to go off my prescription Zantac and have not had any problems since. He has given me some supplements to "cleanse" my gallbladder (that was the first thing he found to be causing some problems). I don't know why or how this is working, but it is. I can only speak for my own experience when I say that I am no longer suffering from chronic HB or Acid Reflux.Another example of how Dr. J has helped me is for over 15 years I have had this condition where I swell really bad (edema) - ankles, feet, legs, abdomen, arms, breasts, and hands. By the end of the day, my pants are tight all around - especially my thighs and my ankles are three times their size. I even pit, which is usually a sign of a heart problem, but the heart specialists that I have gone to said my heart if perfectly fine. It gets worse in the summer time and even worse yet when my diet consists of more than 15% of protein (which is usually a sign of a kidney problem, but my kidneys check out OK). I hate salt and never salt my food. I stay away from processed foods and have always watched my sodium intake. I drink between 64 and 128 ounces of water daily. Sounds weird, but it is true. I've been to doctor after doctor after doctor over the past 15 years. No one can explain why this happens. I don't know how many times I have heard "It just happens, you'll have to learn to live with it." To me, that is just not acceptable. However, there was nothing I could do b/c no Dr. seemed to know what was causing this. I was on diuretics for over 8 years until just recently. Like my heartburn meds, if I missed just one dose, I sometimes could not walk b/c my feet were so swollen that I couldn't put my shoes on. If I went barefoot and stepped on a grain of salt, you would think I stepped on a pebble. Even though I took the meds to reduce the swelling, that wasn't 100% effective. Somedays it didn't seem to work at all regardless of how much or how little water I drank. I've experimented time and time again. Nothing made any sense expect that when I got hot or ate too much protein it made it worse.Since going to Dr. J, I've gone off my diuretics and have minimal swelling. I eat protein galore and am not suffering the consequences. Artifical heat bothers me too so in the winter I don't get much relief b/c everywhere you go they have the heat on. So far this winter I haven't encountered the problems that I have in the past. I've actually been able to sleep with the heat on. Normally I FREEZE out my husband. I live in Detroit and sleep with the windows wide open and the fan on full blast b/c otherwise I would be swollen morning, noon and night. This year I've actually have slept with the windows shut and woke up not swollen.I can't explain how or why his methods are working. But, I've waited 15 years to get my rid of my edema. It's not gone entirely, but I don't have to take those drugs anymore. I take supplements, but he says once my organs start functioning on their own and doing what they are supposed to do, I'll be able to go off of them too.I'm not rushing things and am staying on my other meds for the time being. It's been two months now since I started taking supplements. I have way more energy and am not in pain. My BM's are normal and I am loving life again. I just came off the prednisone so that may have something to do with why I feel so good. I guess I will never know until I go off of everything.Again, I can't explain


----------

